

Behind the Ivy Curtain: A Data Driven Guide to Elite College Admissions - signaler
http://amazon.decenturl.com/ivy-curtain

======
keenerd
Hey mods!

The "decenturl.com" domain forwards to amazon, where "davihigg" is getting a
referral.

I would suggest a replacement link, but there are only 12 google hits ("Behind
the Ivy Curtain" Upadhyay) for it and none of them are any good.

~~~
signaler
I find it disagreeable that you call my referral link out first before even
mentioning the book. Have you even heard of network marketing? This is not
news, and I happen to own a copy of this book and have recommended it to
others. This is not some random submission BTW.

~~~
keenerd
URL shorteners are generally frowned upon. The book is not notable - no one
has written anything about it. And outside of "Show HN", HN is not a marketing
platform.

At the very least take the time to write a thinly veiled native advertising
blog post/review. If you give us original content that contains referers (that
directly link amazon instead of sleazy shorteners) people usually do not
complain about referers.

------
Asbostos
It's a book about how to compete in a pointless arms race between applicants
and the zero-sum admissions office of Harvard? Does such activity add any
value to the world? It's like a book on how to predict the stock market.

~~~
BlackJack
Author here - the way I see it, a lot of kids are going to put time and effort
into this. Might as well be efficient about it. This book was written for
public school kids and parents who would never have access to the info that
kids at top private schools do. Going to a top school gets you big
scholarships, is usually cheaper than even going in-state, and could literally
change your life.

And a large part of the book talks about how you should combine unique
activities to stand out instead of doing what others are doing, and to not
stress over grades/scores past a certain point.

So yeah, I'm damn proud of my work here.

